
The biggest aggregator of IT conferences with a review system - yeremi
https://confs.review
======
yeremi
BOOM! I just launched [https://confs.review](https://confs.review), the
biggest aggregator of IT conferences. It has a review system and a user-
friendly spatial browser.

Share your experience and let others know, which conferences are worth the
time and money.

Feedback welcome! :)

------
rossmohax
This is a great idea and just in time to start planning 2020

